# NecroBones 2012 pictures



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Well, with the hurricane and all of the wind and rain that it brought, I couldn't set my display up prior to Halloween as I normally would. Instead, it became a race to see how much we could get up before dark, after getting home from work. We got most of it out, but not the more tedious bits, like the electric candles and all that wiring, the usual backdrop on the garage, the coffin (which is falling apart), and standing up the fence in a wind-friendly way in front of everything.

Still, not bad for 90 minutes of effort between myself and my wife.

Click below to see more:

*NecroBones 2012 pictures*
http://halloween.necrobones.com/2012.html


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Love the tombstones picture.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great Job..........


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks great! Maybe you were missing a few things because of the weather and time constraints, but I certainly can't tell. It looks awesome!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I have always loved the jack-o-lanterns on the stairs, and I like the use of the lights with all of your props.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I would say you did marvelous for that short of set up time!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Your display is always one of my favorites! You do such amazing stuff with a smaller space. Excellent!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Very cool, Necro! As before, I like the way the stairs and balcony sort of frame in your display.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

That's wicked cool! Love the evil tree and the lighting in each shot. How was the tree made? Great stuff?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My two favorite shots are the one from behind the skellie looking out from the balcony (first post) and the one of the skellie under green lighting in the second post.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I love your display NecroBones. I have for years. You can see it in my work. Keep it up!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

That tree looks amazing and I love the JOLs on the stairs too. Well done!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone!



EverydayisHalloween311 said:


> That's wicked cool! Love the evil tree and the lighting in each shot. How was the tree made? Great stuff?


Yep, Great Stuff. It's a tube of aluminum window-screening, with great-stuff sprayed all over it. I designed it to wrap around the column for the deck. The face is just a cut-out with a bright green piece of poster-board inside. Pretty effective for such a cheap project.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the compliments, everyone! Some additional shots:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The skull-pumpkin faced creature is wicked!


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Looks really great!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW!! Awesome! I always look forward to seeing your pics. Great props and display!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

NecroBones said:


> Thanks for all the compliments, everyone! Some additional shots:


Oh I like him!!!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Headless said:


> Oh I like him!!!


That fellow started out as the head to my scarecrow for the scarecrow competition a few years back. I ended up making a new head for the scarecrow, and re-purposed this one into a separate prop.

Scarecrow info here: http://halloween.necrobones.com/detritus.html


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Everything looks great! Nice looking props and lighting. Top notch!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

NB you must have been posting the scarecrow video when I was posting my comments. Just saw the video and I must say you did a spectacular job on that piece. What an awesome prop!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow! Just love it! You'd never know that you had such a short time period to get set up! Great job!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Glad you liked my haunt this year!


----------

